# ASTM Question?



## strength (17 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
جمعة مباركة 
لدي سؤال فيما يتعلق بمعنى ASTM A403 wp 304/304L 
اعرف ان هناك قر قا بين A 304 and 304 L 
لكن اجد ان fittings هناك مسماة هكذا

الرجاء المساعدة


----------

